# Glock 22 gen 4 or Ruger SR40



## Grady (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been looking for the past 6 months and Its come down to either the glock 22 or ruger sr40. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons for both? Thanks- Grady


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Gen4 Glock 22 (along with a handful of other Glocks), and I'm very happy with its performance. Other than 2 ammo-related problems (a .020" too-long case, and no flash hole; either would have stopped any pistol), I have had no stoppages or difficulties of any kind with my G22. I plan to upgrade several of my Gen3 .40s to Gen4, as I really like the "grippiness" of the Gen4 frame, and the reduced muzzle flip of the Gen4 dual recoil spring (I shot a Gen3 and Gen4 side-by-side, and yes, the difference is there and can be felt; not sure I can take advantage of it, but it DOES exist). Lots of holsters/parts/add-on gizmos for Glocks; not so much for newer pistol designs.

Have handled the Ruger, but not shot one, so not much help there.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's all about what you want it for. I own an SR40 and 2 Glock 9mms. If I was only going to have one gun to defend my home, it would be the Ruger. My Glock 34 is a better completion gun and my Glock 19 is a better carry gun. The Ruger probably handles recoil better than the Glock because it's heavier and seems to have a lower barrel axis.

Glock has better aftermarket goodies, Ruger is less expensive.

Rent/borrow both and shoot them. I love to shoot my Glock 34. If Ruger made a 5 in barrel SR 40 or SR9, I would have that instead of the Glock.

What do you want it for and which gun feels good when you shoot it?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gen4 G22 comes standard with three magazines...

Just sayin', ya gotta figure that into the price difference.


And you think the Ruger handles recoil better? Maybe I better go shoot one of those suckers and see what it's all about...


----------



## Grady (Jun 25, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> It's all about what you want it for. I own an SR40 and 2 Glock 9mms. If I was only going to have one gun to defend my home, it would be the Ruger. My Glock 34 is a better completion gun and my Glock 19 is a better carry gun. The Ruger probably handles recoil better than the Glock because it's heavier and seems to have a lower barrel axis.
> 
> Glock has better aftermarket goodies, Ruger is less expensive.
> 
> ...


Which ever I choose will be multi purpose, for carry, home defense etc. I have shot the glock, I haven't been able to get my hands on the sr40 to shoot.the ruger feels better in my hand but the glock isn't exactly uncomfortable. As far as price, a local dealer here in VA sells the glock22 for $400 and the sr40 for $420...that's with a public service discount


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Grady said:


> Which ever I choose will be multi purpose, for carry, home defense etc. I have shot the glock, I haven't been able to get my hands on the sr40 to shoot.the ruger feels better in my hand but the glock isn't exactly uncomfortable. As far as price, a local dealer here in VA sells the glock22 for $400 and the sr40 for $420...that's with a public service discount


Glad you added "public service discount" because the gen4 G22 goes for around $585 to the public at gun stores. I bought one two months ago and have yet to shoot it. I have had a serious lower back problem since January and just had surgery eight days ago so before too long, I expect to shoot it for the first time. All of my other Glocks are gen's.

For me, the best thing about the gen4 Glocks is the new rough texture on the grip. This really allows you to gain a solid purchase on the gun. Also with the G22 and G17, the pull length is slightly shorter.

BTW, in which part of Virginia do you live?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> For me, the best thing about the gen4 Glocks is the new rough texture on the grip. This really allows you to gain a solid purchase on the gun. Also with the G22 and G17, the pull length is slightly shorter.


I actually prefer Gen 3s. I have big paws, I am right handed and skate board tape or talon grips works wonders for roughness. I bought the Ruger over a gen 4 Glock on the feel of the grip. After shooting a gen 3, I bought some.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Smitty79 said:


> I actually prefer Gen 3s. I have big paws, I am right handed and skate board tape or talon grips works wonders for roughness. I bought the Ruger over a gen 4 Glock on the feel of the grip. After shooting a gen 3, I bought some.


With the exception of my new gen4 G22, all of my Glocks are gen3's.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Either gun will probably serve you well. Shoot both and decide what feels best to you.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

when I hear a bump in the night I go for the Glock 22,23,19, depending on where in the house I am. Also more accessories are available for the Glock= holsters,mags,and sights


----------



## Grady (Jun 25, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Glad you added "public service discount" because the gen4 G22 goes for around $585 to the public at gun stores. I bought one two months ago and have yet to shoot it. I have had a serious lower back problem since January and just had surgery eight days ago so before too long, I expect to shoot it for the first time. All of my other Glocks are gen's.
> 
> For me, the best thing about the gen4 Glocks is the new rough texture on the grip. This really allows you to gain a solid purchase on the gun. Also with the G22 and G17, the pull length is slightly shorter.
> 
> BTW, in which part of Virginia do you live?


Central virginia just west of Richmond


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Grady said:


> Central virginia just west of Richmond


Lots of good people down there. You might want to join opencarry.org and meet up with some of them in the Virginia forum. You can see where I live. I'm about six miles west of Manassas.


----------

